# smb equivalent of showmount -e



## balanga (May 16, 2021)

Is there an smb equivalent of `showmount -e` showing the smb shares on a given host?


----------



## derekschrock (May 16, 2021)

`smbclient -L ...`


----------



## derekschrock (May 17, 2021)

Also, for bonus points: 

macOS:  smbutil view //host
Windows: net view \\host


----------



## balanga (May 17, 2021)

derekschrock said:


> `smbclient -L ...`


# `smbclient -L 192.168.1.3`


> smbclient: Command not found.


----------



## derekschrock (May 17, 2021)

smbclient is provided by any of the net/sambaXY packages.


----------



## sko (May 17, 2021)

derekschrock said:


> Also, for bonus points:
> 
> macOS:  smbutil view //host
> Windows: net view \\host



Additional bonus points:

solaris/illumos/smartOS: `sharemgr -p smb`


----------

